# How to show the actual CPU temp (as in AIDA) in afterburner OSD? (not core temp)



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2019)

I have noticed when I select CPU temp to monitor in OSD it seems it just shows me some core temp, 
I was playing GTA V and it shows up to 65C in OSD, in reality the CPU temp in AIDA would show 55C.

I want to see the CPU temp as in AIDA, the temp difference is about 10 degrees between the two.

At 90 degrees C an intel  CPU throttles? 90 degrees C as CPU temp in AIDA?
So you would hit 100 C core when it would start to throttle?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 25, 2019)

The core temperatures are the most accurate, and also the ones Intel uses for throttling.  So you want those, not the ones AIDA is showing you, which is likely either the package temp or the CPU sensor on the motherboard.

Though, AIDA should be showing your the core temps too.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2019)

What exact CPU temp is TPU looking at with CPU cooling reviews?

"During all these tests, fans are set to run at 100% in the BIOS, _with temperatures being recorded by AIDA64._ "
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15S/6.html


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> What exact CPU temp is TPU looking at with CPU cooling reviews?
> 
> "During all these tests, fans are set to run at 100% in the BIOS, _with temperatures being recorded by AIDA64._ "
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15S/6.html



Might need an @crazyeyesreaper for this one.

As for MSI AB:


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Might need an @crazyeyesreaper for this one.
> 
> As for MSI AB:
> 
> View attachment 119530



Yes I'm using that CPU temp in OSD but it's actually a core temp.


----------



## erixx (Mar 26, 2019)

Done a quick run in Aida stress test, showing all cpu temps (10 cores), Done the same in Afterburn.
The diference between ""CPU temp" (no number) and the "CPU1" (etc) temps are some degrees, but not 10 degrees.   "CPU temp" is slightly higher.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2019)

Waiting for @crazyeyesreaper , I'd like to know what exact "CPU temp" in aida he's looking at for the cooler reviews.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 26, 2019)

Well I use AIDA and use the Package Temp  as my “main” monitor temp as it’s always showing the hottest core. I have a whole page with all the CPU temps being monitored but I find package temp is the “easiest” because of the reason I stated. I have multiple pages of monitoring on my G19s LCD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Waiting for @crazyeyesreaper , I'd like to know what exact "CPU temp" in aida he's looking at for the cooler reviews.



Well with regards to your question in the TS; you would want the temp of the hottest core, because that will determine the throttle point and also the thermal shutdown point. There is absolutely no point monitoring lower temperature sensors in this case...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2019)

After looking in Aida64, there is a CPU, a CPU Package, and all the CPU Cores.  The CPU, I believe is actually the sensor on the motherboard, the CPU Package and CPU Cores are all sensors directly on the CPU.

If you are just looking at the CPU temperature, yes, it will be lower than all the other sensors because it isn't directly on the CPU and if further from the source of heat.  

MSI Afterburner's CPU temperature is actually the CPU Package sensor, Afterburner does not read any sensors from the motherboard normally, it only reads the sensors directly on the CPU.


----------



## erixx (Mar 26, 2019)

I could confirm that ^, Newtekie1. "Aida CPU" is the same as mobo onboard LCD temp, and "AB CPU Core clock" is closer to (or is) "Aida CPU Package". And it's more than 5 degrees diference over a larger period of time. 
So, yes, the forum brother that wants the highest value to keep it checked: use Package.

Problem for reviewers is: use the most used variable (if it is the Core clock) or use the ugliest (hottest, thus Package value) for manufacturer's image?


----------

